# Lelit portafilter handle thread size



## AlanSky (Dec 29, 2020)

Hi folks, can anyone advise of the thread size of the portafilter handle for the mara X, is it a M10?

Thanks in advance

Al


----------



## Gilly (Jul 29, 2019)

Think it's an m10; are you fitting a wooden handle? If so where is your source as like to do the same? Thanks


----------



## AlanSky (Dec 29, 2020)

Gilly said:


> Think it's an m10; are you fitting a wooden handle? If so where is your source as like to do the same? Thanks


 yes I am, I have found this one which looks exactly what I want


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@AlanSky - The Lelit 58mm are definitely M12.

Maybe the smaller 57mm portafilter are M10, but the Mara and Bianca ones are an M12 coarse thread.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Look at this on eBay
Replacement Wooden Portafilter Handle, Solid Walnut Wood - M12 Screw Thread


----------



## AlanSky (Dec 29, 2020)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @AlanSky - The Lelit 58mm are definitely M12.
> 
> Maybe the smaller 57mm portafilter are M10, but the Mara and Bianca ones are an M12 coarse thread.


 ahh thanks mate, I had already pulled the trigger on it, I just called the espresso shop and they have changed it to a M12 for me.


----------

